# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du Lịch Bờ Đông Hoa Kỳ

## Golden Tours

*

Đón Giáng Sinh và Tết giáp Ngọ 2014 Tại Hoa Kỳ*
*Kết Hợp Thăm Thân* 
*NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC
*
*7 ngày – 6 đêm*
*Khởi hành: 19; 26/12/2013; 29/01/2014 (29 Tết); 01/02/2014 (Mùng 2 Tết)*





Đón Tết Giáp Ngọ 2014 tại Hoa Kỳ để Qúy khách hội ngộ với người thân, gia đình, bạn bè và cùng tận hưởng một cái Tết đầm ấm, hạnh phúc sau một năm xa cách và đây cũng là cơ hội tuyệt vời để du khách tham quan các địa danh nổi tiếng: Tượng Nữ thần Tự Do, Phố Wall, quảng trường Thời Đại, Ground Zero, điện Capitol, chuông Tự Do, tòa thị chính Philadelphia…tại những thành phố hiện đại, xa hoa, lộng lẫy New York, Washington D.C, Philadelphia. 
*
NGÀY 1 : TP.HCM – NEW YORK* *(Ăn tối)* 
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi New York, thành phố lớn nhất Hoa Kỳ. Đến New York, xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối, về khách sạn tại New Jersey nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 
*
NGÀY 2: THAM QUAN NEW YORK (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi:

*Du thuyền thăm Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do*, tặng phẩm của nước Pháp dành cho nhân dân Mỹ, một kỷ vật để tượng trưng cho tình cảm của nước Pháp đối với cuộc Cách Mạng Hoa Kỳnhân kỷ niệm ngày độc lập của Hoa Kỳ.


_(Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do biểu tượng của nước Mỹ)

_Ăn trưatại nhà hàng, tham quan:

*Đại lộ số 5, phố Wall -* trung tâm tài chính của nước Mỹ và Thế giới, vớihơn 3000 tổ chức tài chính và bảo hiểm cùng hàng chục ngân hàng lớn nhất của Thế giới đặt tại đây*, tòa thị chính cổ, phố Trung Hoa, quảng trường Thời đại, Ground Zero -* đài tưởng niệm các nạn nhân xấu số trong vụ khủng bố ngày 11/09*.*
*​*



_(phố Wall - New York)

_Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi

*NGÀY 3: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC(Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm,trả phòng. Khởi hành điWashington DC, Thủ đô của Hoa Kỳ, được thành lập vào ngày 16 tháng 7 năm 1790 mang tên chính thức District of Columbia (viết tắt *D.C.*), có nghĩa Đặc khu Columbia. Trên đường đi, dừng chân tham quan cố đô Philadelphia:

*Chuông tự do, quảng trường Độc Lập, tòa thị chính Philadelphia, h**ội trường* *Đ**ộc Lập*. Nơi đây,vào ngày 4/7/1776, đã diễn ra cuộc họp đầu tiên của Quốc hội để thông qua bản Tuyên ngôn Độc lập và dự thảo Hiến pháp Hoa Kỳ.Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục đến Washington DC


_(Tòa thị chính Philadelphia)_Đến DC ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY4: THAM QUAN WASHINGTON DC(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sángtại khách sạn, đoàn đi tham quan:

*Nhà Trắng* hay Tòa Bạch Ốc là nơi ở và làm việc chính của Tổng thống Mỹ.


_(Nhà trắng nơi làm việc của Tổng thống Mỹ)

_
*Tòa Quốc hội Hoa Kỳ* hay còn gọi Điện Capitol Hoa Kỳ - cơ quan lập pháp của chính phủ liên bang Mỹ.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục tham quan:

*Nhà tưởng niệm các vị Tổng thống tiền nhiệm:* Abraham Lincoln, Jefferson, đài tượng niệm Washington,_…_*Viện bảo tàng không gian,* nơi trưng bàycác kiểu máy bay dân dụng cũng như quân sự và các thiết bị về thám hiểm không gian lớn nhất thế giới*, viện bảo tàng tự nhiên*
Ăn tối. Qua đêm tại DC.

*NGÀY5: WASHINGTON DC – VIỆT NAM(Ăn sáng)*
Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam.

*NGÀY6: TRÊN MÁY BAY
*
*NGÀY 7: VIỆT NAM
*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.
*Giá Tour:…VNĐ/khách*
*57.400.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 6.000.000 VNĐ (thuếhàng không) = 63.400.000VNĐ/khách**Qúy khách có thể ở lại thăm thân sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi trong thời gian visa nhập cảnh còn hạn*
*
Bao gồm:*
- Vé máy bay như chương trình: SGN – NYC– SGN
- Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không 6.000.000VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
- Khách sạn 3sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba)
Tại New Jersey: Springhill Suiteshoặc tương đương
Tại DC: Spring hill Suites Herndon Reston hoặc tương đương
- Ăn uống, phí tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả).
- Quà của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
*
Không bao gồm:*
- Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
- *Lệ phí phỏng vấn: 3.440.000 VND.*
- Phụ thu phòng đơn: 6.000.000VND/ 4 đêm
- Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương : 126.000VNĐ/khách/ngày.
- Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại,...
- *Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*
*
Ghi chú*:
- Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
- Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
- Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
- _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình._
- _Trường hợp Qúy khách bị rớt visa, Qúy khách sẽ đóng 2.800.000 VNĐ/khách (phí dịch vụ, phí thư mời bảo lãnh, phí tư vấn hồ sơ)._
*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ.

*Ngoài ra, còn rất nhiều chương trình du lịch hấp dẫn và mới lạ khác: Châu Úc, Châu Âu, Châu Mỹ, Châu Á,... Quý khách có thể tham khảo thêm tại trang web: http://goldentours.vn/vn/product/cha...ngton-dc).html


*Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Điểm Vàng (Golden Tours)*
*Tel:* (+848) 3925 3456 - *Fax:* (+848) 3925 6787
*Ad:* 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
*Email:* info@goldentours.vn - *Website:* www.goldentours.vn

----------

